# Squirrel skins



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

What can you put on a squirrel or rabbit skin to cure it and make it soft? Does it need tanned?


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

I know they use corse salt when they prepare hides for tanning.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I havent tried this yet, but I saw this on Cabelas web site the other day.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... stid=44309


----------

